# Sibelius 7: Assigning VIs for Different Parts



## Joe M (Nov 23, 2015)

So normally when I'm working with Sibelius I create the score with all of the parts/Instruments I need, then in Playback devices load in an instance of each VI for each part in the order they appear in the score. 
Now normally this isn't a problem and works like a charm, except for when I want to add new parts in afterwards. 
I was working on an orchestral score this evening, which had all of the parts and instruments loaded in and playing back fine, when I realized I needed a choir. So I stick in an SATB just at the end of the score, then in playback devices add in 4 new VIs, load in the choir libraries and set up the soundsets. 
But now for whatever reason some of the sounds are messed up and triggering for the wrong parts. The tenor part is playing back the violins, the cellos are playing back the soprano library, and I'm not even getting anything from the basses. 

I just can't seem to identify what assigns which playback device to which part on the staff. I've also tried looking at the routings on the mixer but that hasn't helped. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## almound (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah. Regardless of what instruments are in the score, Sibelius assigns MIDI beginning with the string section; first violins set to channel #1, second violins set to channel #2, etc. Thereafter it assigns MIDI channels beginning with the topmost staff of the score until it gets to channel #16. Then a second instance of MIDI channels is instituted and the assignments continue. The exception to all this occurs when one assigns a VI that uses two MIDI channels, like a piano or a harp (while the "Use same staff for all staves of a keyboard instrument" in the Playback section of Preferences is unchecked). Then Sibelius will assign two consecutive MIDI CC numbers to what it calls the "keyboard instrument," and then continue to assign MIDI to staves so to accommodate this order. (Some numbers will be out of order.)
Don't try to find this in the Sibelius manual; it probably isn't there.


----------



## snattack (Dec 19, 2015)

almound said:


> Yeah. Regardless of what instruments are in the score, Sibelius assigns MIDI beginning with the string section; first violins set to channel #1, second violins set to channel #2, etc. Thereafter it assigns MIDI channels beginning with the topmost staff of the score until it gets to channel #16. Then a second instance of MIDI channels is instituted and the assignments continue. The exception to all this occurs when one assigns a VI that uses two MIDI channels, like a piano or a harp (while the "Use same staff for all staves of a keyboard instrument" in the Playback section of Preferences is unchecked). Then Sibelius will assign two consecutive MIDI CC numbers to what it calls the "keyboard instrument," and then continue to assign MIDI to staves so to accommodate this order. (Some numbers will be out of order.)
> Don't try to find this in the Sibelius manual; it probably isn't there.



This is an INSANE behavour of a score writing program  so basically one have to add instruments in the correct order?


----------



## almound (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry to take so long to answer ... holidays, etc., etc.
In short, YES!!!!!!! You have it correct. Hence the absolute need for a template score so that the score behaves the same each and every time. 

BTW, speaking of insane, don't forget that much of the playback behavior of the score depends upon the accuracy of your input into the playback dictionary, which is part of the score itself ... part of the House Style, to be more exact. And one has to import a House Style (go figure), under the Appearance menu (what?!), which gives the option of importing only the playback dictionary but it comes in all in one piece. The playback dictionary is replaced; there is no merging. What about that, huh? Huh?!!


----------

